# Right water conditions for cherry and amano shrimp



## Lee iley (27 Aug 2018)

Hi guys I have currently just set up a 400 litre medium tech tank as I dose liquid carbon and ferts everyday. I have put about 20 crypts various kinds java fern and moss. My lighting is on 7 hours per day the lighting I use is a led aqua one plant glow 120 49 watts. I have cherry shrimp and amano shrimp in there with tetras. My tap water is 7.14 hardness Clarke is this ok for shrimp? I have lost 2 cherry shrimp these last few days. Any help would be great. Also I use tropical substrate for my plants aswel.


----------



## techfool (27 Aug 2018)

They say cherry shrimp are tough but out of 20 I lost 8 to .... water changes. Every time I changed the water I would find a dead one or two. I've restricted the water change to 10% a week and add the water back over a 2 day period.
I don't think they like change. 
Mine have bred now, I see shrimplets. They live in a 4 litre planted vase.


----------



## Lee iley (27 Aug 2018)

A 10% wouldn't be enough for my 400 litre I have been doing a 50% every 3 days at the min as it is still a new set up. I was thinking king it might be the water changes so I might just do a 50% once a week now. I have 26 shrimp in there 6 Armano shrimp the rest cherry shrimp but lost 2 cherry shrimp. I hope they breed. Plan is to have 50 amano shrimp and 100 cherry shrimp with 100 neons that's it.


----------



## ian_m (27 Aug 2018)

I assume the tank is fully cycled ? (8-12 weeks) before they were added ?


----------



## Lee iley (27 Aug 2018)

ian_m said:


> I assume the tank is fully cycled ? (8-12 weeks) before they were added ?


Yes the tank has been set up over a year then I rescaped it and used the mature filter media aswel. But I have been doing large water changes every 3 days just to be on the safe side. I put all my neons bk in and they are fine it's the shrimps I'm bothered about as I really want shrimps in the tank. Just wondered if my water is ok for these guys.


----------



## Zeus. (27 Aug 2018)

My water is pretty hard and RCS and Amanos seem happy, but you do lose some time to time, lucky to see them sometimes have over 60 Amanos and sometimes only see a handful.


----------



## Lee iley (27 Aug 2018)

Zeus. said:


> My water is pretty hard and RCS and Amanos seem happy, but you do lose some time to time, lucky to see them sometimes have over 60 Amanos and sometimes only see a handful.


Thank you for the reply that's good then. What is your ph it doesn't tell me my ph on the water test I have the Api master kit and it say mine is 7.2 but some reason I don't trust these readings. My temp is 25 aswel is this ok for the shrimps.


----------



## rebel (28 Aug 2018)

You may lose a few shrimp when you put them in. But the cherries will bounce back and start breeding. Don't worry about those numbers, they are fine for cherries.

Amanos I don't know for sure.

Overdosing liquid carbon can kill shrimp though. Keep the dosing stable.


----------



## Lee iley (28 Aug 2018)

Thanks for the reply guys. That really helps I'm glad the water is ok then.


----------



## mort (28 Aug 2018)

Ime cherry shrimp often take some adapting to new water but it's when they are settled and breeding that they become very hardy. The other thing is where they were bred, if it's local in similar tank water you might not see any deaths but if they were imported into the uk from the far east you might see lots simply because they have gone through multiple changes in water parameters in a short space of time. I always make changes slowly to begin with before they become used to the conditions where a 50% or higher water change won't phase them.


----------



## Lee iley (28 Aug 2018)

mort said:


> Ime cherry shrimp often take some adapting to new water but it's when they are settled and breeding that they become very hardy. The other thing is where they were bred, if it's local in similar tank water you might not see any deaths but if they were imported into the uk from the far east you might see lots simply because they have gone through multiple changes in water parameters in a short space of time. I always make changes slowly to begin with before they become used to the conditions where a 50% or higher water change won't phase them.


 thank you for the reply I do have a pregnant female she has had her eggs for 2 weeks at the min and still has them is this normal? I hope she doesn't drop them


----------



## mort (28 Aug 2018)

Lee iley said:


> thank you for the reply I do have a pregnant female she has had her eggs for 2 weeks at the min and still has them is this normal? I hope she doesn't drop them



They tend to drop the eggs if they are unhappy so by still having them it's a good sign. Cherry shrimp hold their eggs anything from 2-3 weeks up to a month (mine tend to hold for 25-30 days) depending on temperature. Lower temperature slows the development. 
Berried females is also a good sign as they won't breed unless settled.


----------



## Lee iley (28 Aug 2018)

mort said:


> They tend to drop the eggs if they are unhappy so by still having them it's a good sign. Cherry shrimp hold their eggs anything from 2-3 weeks up to a month (mine tend to hold for 25-30 days) depending on temperature. Lower temperature slows the development.
> Berried females is also a good sign as they won't breed unless settled.


 sorry if this sounds stupid a berried female is that when they carry eggs?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (28 Aug 2018)

Yes that's right 
How much liquid carbon are you dosing? I would stick to a maximum of whatever the normal/lowest recommended dose is for your product with shrimp... possibly a little less to be on the safe side.


----------



## Lee iley (28 Aug 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Yes that's right
> How much liquid carbon are you dosing? I would stick to a maximum of whatever the normal/lowest recommended dose is for your product with shrimp... possibly a little less to be on the safe side.


I am using the floragrow carbo and it is 1 pump to every 50 litres and I have a 400 litre tank so 8 pumps a day if this makes sense. I was thinking on stopping the liquid carbon and just see how I get on with out it what do you think.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (28 Aug 2018)

Go with a half dose for a bit and see what happens, then reduce further if you don't see much difference.


----------



## Lee iley (28 Aug 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Go with a half dose for a bit and see what happens, then reduce further if you don't see much difference.


I will go with half a dose see how it goes. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lee iley (1 Sep 2018)

Hi guys just a little advise please I have just noticed I have baby cherry shrimp I am chuffed to bits so just wondering can I still do water changes and is there anything different I need to do whilst they are so small.


----------



## mort (1 Sep 2018)

You only need to make sure you don't suck the little ones up. Apart from that you needn't worry about them.


----------



## Lee iley (1 Sep 2018)

mort said:


> You only need to make sure you don't suck the little ones up. Apart from that you needn't worry about them.


Thanks for this I have just done a big water change today then this afternoon noticed the little guys so I just hope I havnt sucked any up. Do the parent shrimp look after them or are they on there own, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (1 Sep 2018)

They are on their own... but don't need mum or Dad, they are just mini shrimp as soon as they hatch.  I always check the water change bucket afterwards in case I need to fish any shrimp out.  Yo may also want to check your filter in case any have been sucked up into there... that said they'll be fine in there as there will be plenty to eat... just a bit pointless having them where you can't see them!


----------



## Lee iley (1 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> They are on their own... but don't need mum or Dad, they are just mini shrimp as soon as they hatch.  I always check the water change bucket afterwards in case I need to fish any shrimp out.  Yo may also want to check your filter in case any have been sucked up into there... that said they'll be fine in there as there will be plenty to eat... just a bit pointless having them where you can't see them!


I thought them been sucked up into the filter would kill them? I'm glad it doesn't kill them then I have found 4 so far 3 red 1 see through they are so tiny.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Sep 2018)

Depends on your filter design partly but in the two filters of mine certainly they survive...

Do you have different shrimp species in your tank then?


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Depends on your filter design partly but in the two filters of mine certainly they survive...
> 
> Do you have different shrimp species in your tank then?


I have cherrys and amano shrimp will the amano eat the cherrys shrimplets. Also my filter is an external aqua manta 400 efx if that helps hopefully it won't suck any up I have found 4 little ones so far.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Sep 2018)

I know many people keeping Amano and cherry shrimp together, including myself. My cherries breed readily so I don't think the Amano are know shrimplet eaters though I wouldnt put it past them as they are opportunistic feeders. Just can imagine them catching one...


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I know many people keeping Amano and cherry shrimp together, including myself. My cherries breed readily so I don't think the Amano are know shrimplet eaters though I wouldnt put it past them as they are opportunistic feeders. Just can imagine them catching one...



Yes me too they really compete for food don't they I only have 6 at the min but my plan is to have at least 50 amano in the tank and 100ish red cherrys hopefully. How many do you have?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Sep 2018)

I only have a couple, possibly one Amano now. I have only small fish so the Amanos looked quite large in comparison!


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I only have a couple, possibly one Amano now. I have only small fish so the Amanos looked quite large in comparison!


I only have neons inn my tank like small shoaling fish really.


----------



## mort (2 Sep 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Also my filter is an external aqua manta 400 efx if that helps hopefully it won't suck any up .



I'm not familiar with this filter but if it's a normal external type inlet (ie slated inlet) then it does have the potential to suck up shrimp. You can buy shrimp guards made of stainless steel very cheaply, which might be a wise investment if the inlet is on show. I'd also have a look at covering the inlet with a sponge (cheap aquatic sponge will do and just make a hole if there isn't one) if the inlet is hidden from view. A sponge prefilter also helps cut down maintenance on your external as less detritus makes it to the filter, you also get the benefit of the shrimp being able to eat the biofilm from the prefilter sponge in complete safety.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Sep 2018)

Good tip above... just don't get the fluval pre filter sponge... it's tiny and didn't fit my filters 19mm hose. I'm switching to Lily pipes soon so I'm hoping I don't get a lot of shrimp getting sucked in


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

This in the inlet for my filter what type of cover would you recommend. Or will I be fine as the tank is 400 litres I was Hopi g the shrimp wouldn't go near the inlet. Thanks for the advice itcreally helps.


----------



## mort (2 Sep 2018)

Shrimp can be pretty good swimmers but the smaller they are the harder it will be to not get sucked up. It's completely up to you whether you add a sponge or guard on there. On my tank I had a guard from day 1 with my shrimp so I don't know how many would likely be sucked up, hopefully someone with more experience can give you their thoughts. 
You could try it without and add a sponge or guard if needed but sponges are pretty cheap and useful to have on standby anyway.


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

I have just had a peek on Amazon at some sponge filters if I was to get one would my filter still clear the water the same if I'm to block it up with a sponge? Cheers


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Sep 2018)

Depends how much it reduces the flow by. The coarser the sponge the better.


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

I have ordered this one would this be ok for flow.


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (2 Sep 2018)

I use the fluval sponge intake strainer and find it doesn't reduce flow too much. Works well for the shrimp to graze on too. Also means I can clean my filter less frequently.


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> I use the fluval sponge intake strainer and find it doesn't reduce flow too much. Works well for the shrimp to graze on too. Also means I can clean my filter less frequently.


Could you upload a pic please that would be great thanks.


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (2 Sep 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Could you upload a pic please that would be great thanks.


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

oscarlloydjohn said:


>


Thanks for that so does  that just connect to the bottom of the intake?


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (2 Sep 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Thanks for that so does  that just connect to the bottom of the intake?



Yeah, it's a sponge with cutout in the middle to fit over the pipe. I didn't remove the original strainer, I just put the sponge over the top of it.

This is the one I got:


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

Will have a look for this one thanks. Tank lights have just come on and I have found a dead shrimp any reasons why? Do female shrimp die after they have there young? I don't understand that is the 3rd one I've lost in 2 weeks but they are having baby's? Any suggestions


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Sep 2018)

They can do though it is not 'normal.

RE the pre filter sponge - what size is your filter hose?


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> They can do though it is not 'normal.
> 
> RE the pre filter sponge - what size is your filter hose?


It is a bout 3inch the actual bottom grill bit. I did a 50% water change yesterday and when it comes to filling bk up I just connect the hose to my tap and refill with just cold water. And whilst that is happening I put the right amount of dechlorinater straight into the tank with the ferts and liquid carbon could this be the reason am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Sep 2018)

How much liquid carbon are you dosing?

What is the size of the hose that connects to the bottom grill bit?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Sep 2018)

Sorry I'm rapidly realising I'm not explaining myself very well!.. I mean the diameter of the hose. The hole in that sponge is not very big...


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

Flora carbo is what I'm using at the min but will be moving onto the tnc product soon. I dose 8 full squirts a day is this ok as it says is ok for the volume I have.


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

The diameter is about the size of a penny. I have just ordered the fluval edge one instead now I can adjust it if need be.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Sep 2018)

Your carbon dosing should be ok then.


----------



## Lee iley (2 Sep 2018)

What else could it be then? Could it be the water change


----------



## Nebzu (20 Sep 2018)

I've been keeping both my cherries and amanos in hard 7.9 water despite store staff suggesting they will all die within days. Added them with the store water in a bucket and started  adding 200ml of tank water every hour. When it was nearly full I added a heater, an air stone and java fern and kept them there for another day before adding to their tank. I haven't lost a single one of them.


----------



## a1Matt (21 Sep 2018)

mort said:


> You can buy shrimp guards made of stainless steel very cheaply, which might be a wise investment if the inlet is on show.



I have a stainless steel shrimp guard cable (secured with cable ties) on the siphon tubing that I use for water changes.

No more worrying about sucking up fry or shrimp.

I capped the end of it (by lining it with a little foil), so it also diffuses the water when refilling. So no more worrying about substrate getting rearranged either.

(I prefer a sponge prefilter on the filter intake though.)


----------



## Lee iley (2 Jan 2019)

Hi guys I have lost a few cherrys over the last week. The one today died in front of me it had a white band across it's back. Is this a moulting issue if so is that to do with calcium? I have 2 pieces of cuttle bone in my tank to cover this. Also done a water report and my TDS is 250/GH is 6.7/ PH 7.2. Could it be anything else? 

Cheers lee


----------



## Steve Buce (20 Jan 2019)

A white line between shrimps abdomen and carapace is often called white line of death, its a molting problem, could be caused by a number of things, low calcium, poor diet, stress caused by poor, unstable or unsuitable water parameters


----------



## Steve Buce (20 Jan 2019)

Your tds is 250 which is similar to mine so i doudt that is the problem, ph seems fine

Have you tried a calcium/ mineral rich food as well as the cuttlefish

Hope this helps


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Jan 2019)

Lee iley said:


> Hi guys I have lost a few cherrys over the last week. The one today died in front of me it had a white band across it's back. Is this a moulting issue if so is that to do with calcium? I have 2 pieces of cuttle bone in my tank to cover this. Also done a water report and my TDS is 250/GH is 6.7/ PH 7.2. Could it be anything else?
> 
> Cheers lee





Lee iley said:


> What else could it be then? Could it be the water change



What is the source of your tank water? Do you dose ferts and do you actually have a TDS meter or you got your stats from a water report? Shrimp and fish are sensitive to TDS changes which explains why some people have issues with larger water changes. The volume of water changes does not matter when the TDS remains relatively unaltered, which is the case when one uses tap water and does large water changes with the exact same source water to actually avoid TDS accumulation in the tank. Red cherry shrimp are extremely hardy in my experience but I do not keep them in fertilized tanks, which can also alter the TDS between water changes.  I do large water changes, anything from 50-80% each week and I've never seen a dead shrimp due to a water change  I do not know how and when they die...as I've been keeping colonies for quite some time but obviously some eventually die of old age.


----------



## Lee iley (21 Jan 2019)

sciencefiction said:


> What is the source of your tank water? Do you dose ferts and do you actually have a TDS meter or you got your stats from a water report? Shrimp and fish are sensitive to TDS changes which explains why some people have issues with larger water changes. The volume of water changes does not matter when the TDS remains relatively unaltered, which is the case when one uses tap water and does large water changes with the exact same source water to actually avoid TDS accumulation in the tank. Red cherry shrimp are extremely hardy in my experience but I do not keep them in fertilized tanks, which can also alter the TDS between water changes.  I do large water changes, anything from 50-80% each week and I've never seen a dead shrimp due to a water change  I do not know how and when they die...as I've been keeping colonies for quite some time but obviously some eventually die of old age.


I have just started using a TDS meter. I get my parameters from my water report. I dose tnc complete every day. I change 50% water every week straight from the tap. 

Cheers lee


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Jan 2019)

Just measure the TDS movement in that case. For example test straight after a water change and before dosing ferts, then after dosing the ferts to see what TDS movement a dose would be, and then week later before the next water change to see total accumulation. If there is significant difference the shrimp may not like it. If you have too much accumulation, then it is possible you dose too much ferts as well, otherwise the plants would have utilized it and keep the TDS stable enough.


----------

